# acer predator x34p Erfahrungsberichte



## Wezker (9. März 2018)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wie man schon aus dem Titel entnehmen kann suche ich Erfahrungsberichte oder Meinungen zu dem Monitoracer predator x34p.

Oder vielleicht gibt es noch eine bessere Alternative. 

Zu meinem System kurz 
Intel i6800k 
GTX 1080ti 
Alles in einer Costum Wasserkühlung


Aktueller Monitor 
asus pg248q


Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## 0ssi (10. März 2018)

Was willst du denn wissen ? 21:9 gut, 1440p gut, IPS gut, 100Hz gut, G-Sync gut, Preis schlecht  2 Alternativen


----------



## Jacoozie (12. März 2018)

Ich habe den Monitor seit letztem Donnerstag. Leider hatte der erste ein zu starkes IPS Glow und der Sound der Lautsprecher war bei Abspielen von Audio extrem verzerrt . Also bestellte ich einen neuen und der war auf den ersten Blick perfekt. 

Das Bild ist großartig, geringes BLB, wenig IPS Glow, keine Pixelfehler, OC auf 120Hz ohne Probleme. Jedoch blieb das Problem mit den Lautsprechern bestehen, was für mich jedoch kein Grund wäre ihn wieder zurück zu schicken.


Jetzt aber das große ABER:

Mir ist mittlerweile aufgefallen, dass der X34P bei aktiviertem G-Sync im Bereich unter 70FPS Scanlines aufzeigt. Diese sieht man gerade in hellen Bereichen. Im Anhang finden sich zwei Bilder. Eins mit G-Sync On, das andere ohne G-Sync.

Ich habe auch ein Video hochgeladen auf YT: YouTube


Leider habe ich bis jetzt keine Lösung für das Problem gefunden. Die Scanlines traten aber wohl schon beim X34 auf, wie man in den Foren liest. Ich habe heute den Acer Support angeschrieben und warte noch auf Antwort. Werde Euch dann mal berichten. 

Grüße!


----------



## HisN (12. März 2018)

Acer X34P - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Jacoozie (12. März 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Acer X34P - ComputerBase Forum



Ich wusste nicht, ob das Verlinken in andere Foren gestattet ist. Danke.


----------



## Wezker (12. März 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung habe mir den Monitor am Samstag bei alternate gekauft und hatte auf Anhieb Glück mit dem Panel bin mehr als begeistert von dem Monitor auf das mit gsync versuche ich Mal zu achten aber ansonsten kann ich den Monitor sehr empfehlen wer sich in dieser Preisklasse was aussucht hat mit dem eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen.


----------



## Jacoozie (12. März 2018)

Wezker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung habe mir den Monitor am Samstag bei alternate gekauft und hatte auf Anhieb Glück mit dem Panel bin mehr als begeistert von dem Monitor auf das mit gsync versuche ich Mal zu achten aber ansonsten kann ich den Monitor sehr empfehlen wer sich in dieser Preisklasse was aussucht hat mit dem eine sehr gute Wahl getroffen.



Gratuliere! Bis auf die Scanlines ist der X34P wirklich klasse! Wenn du Lust und Zeit findest, schau doch mal mithilfe der "Nvidia Pendulum Demo", ob du Scanlines erkennen kannst, solche wie auf meinen geposteten Fotos zu sehen.


----------



## Wezker (12. März 2018)

Ja teste ich morgen sofort ! 

Was ein nettes gimick zum Konkurrenten von Asus ist ist die ambilight Funktion . Nur leider habe ich keine Anleitung dazu gefunden was mtm? Heißt oder wie er sich an den Bildschirm immer anpasst.

Aber auch den scanlines werde ich morgen berichten


----------



## Wezker (15. März 2018)

So ich habe das ganze auch Mal getestet und bei mir kann ich keine scanlines festellen. Oder ich bin blind.

Zudem muss ich sagen die Boxen vom Monitor sind meiner Meinung nach Recht gut für Monitor boxen. Aber vllt spielt mir da auch die Soundkarte zu gute .


----------



## Jacoozie (15. März 2018)

Wezker schrieb:


> So ich habe das ganze auch Mal getestet und bei mir kann ich keine scanlines festellen. Oder ich bin blind.
> 
> Zudem muss ich sagen die Boxen vom Monitor sind meiner Meinung nach Recht gut für Monitor boxen. Aber vllt spielt mir da auch die Soundkarte zu gute .



Deine Soundkarte hat Sendepause, wenn du Audio über HDMI an den Monitor schickst. 

Aber schön, dass du zufrieden bist


----------



## musikos (16. März 2018)

Wezker schrieb:


> Ja teste ich morgen sofort !
> 
> Was ein nettes gimick zum Konkurrenten von Asus ist ist die ambilight Funktion . Nur leider habe ich keine Anleitung dazu gefunden was mtm? Heißt oder wie er sich an den Bildschirm immer anpasst.
> 
> Aber auch den scanlines werde ich morgen berichten



MNT bedeutet wenn es rot ist, dass gsync aktiviert wurde, bei weiss deaktiviert.

Meine positiven Erfahrungen sowie icc Profile und RGB Einstellungen plus Anleitungen findest Du im o.g. Computerbase Thread.
Von mir bekommt der Monitor eine Kaufempfehlung.


----------

